# Low Vis expedition pack



## Ladder Guy (Apr 18, 2015)

Looking for some recommendations on expedition size packs that are civilian model but can handle the weight and equipment that is normally carried in the MR and Chief Patrol packs. Basically, 3-4 socks, some shoes, a sleep system, a change of clothes, E&E bag, crap ton of batteries, radios, medical eqpt, weapons and ammo, etc. My pack load was about 100lbs in the Kelty Redcloud 5600 and lets say the pack was not up to it. The weight itself wasnt bad but the side to side movement was excessive and the frame was not strong or rigid enough it seemed. I am looking for recommendations on what people might have used with success on the civ side so as not to present a mil image (velcro, molle, camo color, etc). Bonus if it is jumpable also.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jul 14, 2015)

Mystery Ranch, Granite Gear, and Mountain Hardwear

In that order.

There are plenty of options with equal ruggidized and functional features that meet all of your criteria.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 14, 2015)

the Lowe Expedition series is good, we actually used them in SF back in the day....  it took forever for Natick to come up with a useable jump harness though.

the Lowe Alpmayo has a better range of colors.


----------

